# Morehead City - Atlantic Beach, NC, area



## tarwheel2

My brother and I will be staying at a hotel in Atlantic Beach, NC, next week with family and want to do some cycling. Any suggestions for good longer routes to take on nearby mainland roads? I figured that if we got up really early, we could ride down to the end of the island to the Coast Guard Station at Emerald Island and back, which would be close to 40 miles. However, if we want to avoid the island traffic and carry the bikes inland on a car rack (or brave riding over one of the bridges), what are some good loop rides that avoid heavily traveled roads on the mainland? Thanks.


----------



## TheRegMan

We ride the island quite often and just use the shoulder of the road. Many people do. We've never had a close call.

One loop you could do that should be around 40 miles is to gor from:

1. Atlantic Beach to Emerald Isle
2. Continue on across the Emerald Isle Bridge to Hwy 24.
3. Right on Hwy 24 to Hwy 70 (Arrendle) (Back in Morehead City)
4. Right on Arrendle to the AB causeway.
4 Right onto the Atlantic Beach causeway.
5. Back to AB

Once you get in Emerald Isle, they have a nice bike path but personally I prefer riding on the shoulder. People coming up off the side roads are naturally ready to stop at the road but maybe not so naturally ready to stop for the bike path. You have to slow significantly for blind road entries and exercise caution at every block.

Hwy 24 has 55 mile an hour traffic but it has a really nice wide shoulder.

If you go to Ft. Macon and park in the lot, you can ride to Emerald Isle and back and that should be about 45. Personally, I do not do that. There are several miles between Ft Macon and Atlantic Beach where the road is narrow with no shoulder. It also has several hard curves where are car could come up on you and not see you until very late. Some people ride it but I don't. I don't think there are shoulders in this stretch once you leave AB.

My personal recommendation is to just ride the island. That is probably the safest. You can shoot up through the neighborhoods for a change of scenery if you like. If you are looking for speed, just stay on the main road. 

We live in Morehead city and we generally ride the island because we feel it is safe and it allows you to get in miles.

This a beautiful area and we love it but unfortunately, there are no great areas for riding without traffic.

Enjoy your week.


----------



## tarwheel2

Thanks for the info. That helps a lot. I've been down to Emerald Isle numerous times over the years but haven't ridden down there. We also plan to do some kayaking.


----------



## tarwheel2

BTW, we stayed on the beach road per your recommendations. There is a nice shoulder most of the way, even riding to Fort Macon. From our hotel (Hampton Inn) to the Coast Guard Station in Emerald Isle and back was about 41 miles round trip. We rode to Fort Macon the second day, and the traffic was not bad when we went (about 6:30-7:00 am), and then down to Emerald Isle and back, about 31 miles RT. Went kayaking out to Hammock's Beach as well. Great time.


----------



## TheRegMan

Glad you had a great time. Come back and see us again


----------

